# Creating garden fantails



## QuoVadis (Apr 6, 2016)

So I have read about garden fantails, but I was wondering how to go about breeding some if I want to try. I love fantails and like the idea of having some I could loft fly (at least during the summer when hawks aren't an issue). I also have a source for cheap fantails, so I'd like to try experimenting

My understanding is that they are created by crossing a fantail with a non-fantail (homer?)
So my questions are is it necessary to breed to a homer or can the fantail be bred to any bird with decent flying ability, like a roller or a high flyer? I'm guessing breeding to a homer helps with the bird being able to fly without getting lost... but other birds can be loft flown too, soo....
Also can a cross an Indian fantail to get a garden fantail, or only American fantails? (I prefer Indian fans as purebreds, and I like feathered feet, but I'm think Americans might better for crossing?)

I am also wondering about what percentage fantail to homer (or other breed) would be good to aim for? I am assuming the first generation birds would not have all the characteristics I'm looking for?

Thanks!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You could cross a fan with another breed, and just get a very generic bird with no extra feathering. It could also look like the non fan.


----------

